# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  planos spider o telon de fondo

## magicman1

hola amigos ,bueno hace mucho tiempo que nado en busca  de planos  del spider o telon de fondo para show de magia ,resulta que la  magia que mas hago es la magia infantil ,y casi siempr me pasa es que hay gente detras mio y eso me dificulta un poco el show ,es por eso que ando en busca de planos para construir este telon de fondo quee s transpotarble y se arma en muy poco tiempo ,si alguien esta interesado podemos hacer cambio de material ,planos videos etc ,muchas gracias espero recibir ayuda .

----------


## marcoCRmagia

jaja oye... creo q no necesitas un plano para eso, solo un poco de imaginacion, yo compraria tubos en una ferreteria, de esos de plastico y las conexiones, usa un poco tu ingenio para hacerte tu escenario, asi es mas original, luego de que tenes los tubos con la estructura le haces con tela un  cobertor y listo, bueno eso pienso yo...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si buscas por el foro, cre4o que encontraras algo al respecto.

----------


## Ravenous

Al margen de que no vas a encontrar planos para eso (salvo que alguien haga uno casero), si te metes a construirlo vas a perder una cantidad indecente de tiempo.
Te recomiendo que compres (o te hagas, si quieres, es más facil que un spider), un portafondos de fotografía.



Mira qué bien, lo que he encontrado:

http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/brico...o-por-9-a.html

----------


## magomarcos

El mago es mas mago cuando menos esconde,  te marco un ejemplo.  mi maestro de magia en mis princiios me dijo tus movimientos y especialmente cuando tomas algo con la mano, no debes cubrirlo con tus dedos, debes tomarlo con la punta de los dedos y los otros dedos retirados hacia atras.
Lo mismo cuando estas con un mazo de carta, se agarra delicadamente que se vean. 
Si tu pones telon es por que escondes algo, si tu llegas al show y estas preparando algo detras del telon es por que estas preparando y escondiendo algo.
Es mas mas de uno mirara detras del telon.
Especialmente en magia para platea menuda, tendras que usar magia estilo ruedo de circo, con gente alrededor tuyo y en todos los angulos.
Yo comence en el año 74 y si me he limitado a ciertos juegos, pero cuantos son . Son minoria, tienes un amplio espectro de juegos para ilusionar, sin estar ocultando nada.
Y cuando tienes mas de un show por tarde, cuanto menos tengas que armar y desarmar mejor, el tiempo es oro.
NO olvides tambien de usar juegos reseteables, que con solo abrir tu caja magica, puedas empezar a entrar en el maravilloso mundo de la magia infantil.
Como ejemplo de lo que dijo, pon aqui una lista de los juegos que no puedes hacer, ponla tu y los demas foreros a ver que cantidad son.
En casos exremos el mejor telon es la pared de fondo y sin publico a los costados, es solo saber ubicarse en tu lugar de trabajo.

----------


## Moñiño

Y ademas de lo que dice Marcos, añado el propio cuerpo de uno mismo. Yo lo uso en un par de juegos, por tamaño y por que aprovechando mi propia postura me sirvo yo mismo de telon en el momento critico de un par de juegos que llevo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

es verdad muchos de los consejos que te estan dando, siempre busca jugar a tu favor y no en tu contra, pero tener un telon de fondo, es algo muy importante, no por la tecnica, sino por lo estetico, muchas veces cuando me contratan, yo llevo un telon, mi propio microfono, mis luicses, un amigo para sonido, otro para piso, y la verdad no simpre es nesesario, pero sirve como elegancia, como empresa, y un poco de profecionalismo.
Pero ojo yo tengo el telon atras, pero no me escondo delante de el, camino por el salon, me aserco a las mesas, etc.

entonces segun mi conclusion, si quieres un telon me parece excelente, pero no te olvides que la unica funcion que cumple es la decorar el salon y darle un poquito mas de estetica a tu shows.
pero si queres un telon, por los angulos malos, para entrar y scar elementos, para defenderte delante de el, entonces olvida lo antes mencionado y ademas estaras perdiendo muchos puntos de DINAMISMO Y ESTETICA a tu shows.

Bien, marcada lo que para mi es la diferencia, tratemos de resolver el tema de las personas al costado, 
primero si el lujar donde actuas es pequeño, tendras que ser valiente y salir a ganasrte el shows, pero si ya actuas en un salon donde tienes espacio para moverte comodamente,
tienes muchos trucos, mientras preparas los elementos, imagino que ya los chicos estran sentados esperando o se estaran asercando, enotnces el primer truco es "POR FAVOR LOS MAS CHICOS DELANTE Y LOS GRANDES ATRAS, ASI PUEDEN VER BIEN TODOS" de una forma sutil echaste a los papas al fondo, 

bien si no tenes chicos, y trabajas para grandes el segundo truco "POR FAVOR ALGUIEN ME DA UNA SILLA PARA LA SEÑORA, GRACIAS, TOME SEÑORA SIENTESE AQUI QUE ESTARA MAS COMODA", no tan solo la corriste del lujar, sino que la sentaste donde vos preferias, y quedara visto como que eres un caballero, que interrumpiste tu shows para darle una silla a esa señora, (aclaro lo de señora es un ejemplo, pero puede ser caballero o indefinido),

 si todavia queda gente molestando vamos al ultimo truco, "NO ACTUES Y VETE" no mentira era un chiste, pero puedes pedir que por favor se vengan al medio, asi podran disfrutar mejor del shows, y ati no te duele tanto el cuello por estar girando la cabeza para todos lados.

bueno espero te sirva algo
exitos
ezequiel

----------


## Moñiño

Y aclarando un poco lo que dice Ezquiel, dire que yo por lo menos procuro enterearme de las condiciones donde voy a actuar. Yo no preparo un show para un cumpleaños igual que si se que voy a estar en un teatro o subido en el remolque de un tractor a modo de escenario en las fiestas de un pueblecito. Tengo unso juegos para unos casos y otros para otras situaciones diferentes. Igual a un teatro no llevo todo lo que llevo a una comunion y viceversa, por eso mismo, cuestion de espacio, de tiempo de montaje - desmontaje, angulos, ¿Estoy al aire libre y puede que se levante una birsa incomoda que me pueda fastiadiar algo?....etc,etc,etc.


PD: Este sabado pasado en justo en el unico juego (fijate que tenian momentos para subirse; la ley de murphy) que tenia esa tarde con un angulo malo, aunque tenia detras mio un muro suficientemente alto que rodeaba el jardin, en ese momento, por el rabillo del ojo vi a dos chavales encaramandose para mirar desde alli. Ya no tenia marcha atras. No dijeron nada, pero creo que "Algo notaron" aunque no supieran que.
Siempre hay un detalle que se nos pasa por alto. Siempre.

Salutres.

----------


## magicman1

hola ,bueno a lo que voy yo es a lo que dice ezequiel ,eso de darle un poco de elegancia al show y profesionalismo ,estetica,nada mas que para eso ,es lo principal  del por que quiero adquirir uno,ademas las cosas siemrpe las arreglo en una pieza aparte ,no lo haria detras del telon ,por que es obvio que se meterana  mirar ,asi que ese es el fin de todo esto la estetica ,y profesionalismo.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

bueno pues ahi nos contaras como lo conseguiste o si lo hiciste vos

----------


## magomarcos

> .......,ademas las cosas siemrpe las arreglo en una pieza aparte ,no lo haria detras del telon ,........


Cuando solicitas una habitación para preparar algún juego, (lo cual no deberías hacer pues los juegos deben ser reseteables y que no te realicen pérdida de tiempo al guardarlos, o al sacarlos de tu valija), normalmente te ofrecen el dormitorio o el escritorio de la casa. 

En el capítulo dedicado a Imagen del Mago, de libro TRU LA LA aconseja lo que se debería  tener en cuenta

Si por razones de fuerza mayor debes entrar en una habitación para cambiarte o preparar algún juego, ten en cuenta que no corresponde a los extraños entrar a cualquier ambiente de una casa, elige el baño únicamente.

 Por lo dicho, evita siempre usar dormitorios o despachos ya que son zonas privadas en las cuales habitualmente existen elementos importantes de valor y si llegara a faltar algo, tú te convertirías en el primer sospechoso.

----------


## Pulgas

Ya me duele a mí llevar la contraria a Magomarcos, que de magia infantil sabe un rato, pero difiero en algunos aspectos con lo que él ha planteado.
Suelo utilizar telón de fondo. Lo hago en parte por los motivos explicados (estética, elegancia...), y por otro lado (¡Mucho más importante!) porque así toda la unidad cromática de mi espectáculo queda a salvo.
Normalmente no sé de qué color va a ser la pared donde actúo. Imaginad un muro de ladrillos cara vista (rojos). Todo el material que yo utilice son ese color queda anulado, pierde fuerza. Cierto que tengo la opción de emplear mi cuerpo como pantalla, como apunta magicmolon, pero no siempre es posible, además de que me va a obligar a forzar la postura en juegos donde no tengo necesidad de hacerlo.
Por otro lado existe la posibilidad de que la sala en la que voy a presentar mi espectáculo esté decorada. Tener detrás cuadros, póster o similares implica ayudar a que el peque se despiste en algún momento. El telón resuelve esas complicaciones.
Ya no digamos si el lugar donde represento tiene en la pared un espejo (muchos gimnasios o las salas de psicomotricidad en colegios españoles cuentan con pared de espejo). Competir contra el espejo es imposible (si se ven los niños les resultará muy atractivo mirarse). Por otro lado (ya lo sabéis) para un mago es un suicidio pues quedas permanentemente al aire.
El telón, por otra parte, me facilita una salida a escena mucho más limpia. Salir detrás del telón no es ocultarse, es idéntico a entrar desde otra habitación o a hacer una aparición en público desde los laterales de un teatro, con la ventaja de estar presente en la sala, escuchar a los niños, hacerte a la idea de cómo va a ser el grupo y poder controlar lo que sucede a tu alrededor.
Yo empleo los spider cuando estoy en lugares cerrados y unas patas de focos con telón colgado cuando actúo al aire libre y, sinceramente, recomiendo a todo el mundo su utilización.

----------


## magomarcos

Pulgas en ningun momento me llevas la contraria, no soy un superdotado, ni nada parecido, y mi errores son tan normales como los de los demas, solo son opiniones distintas, tan valederas unas como otras, 

Al ponerlas sobre la mesa de charla, quien las lee,  elige lo que mas le sirve para su show, con la ventaja de que antes de leer, no las conocia y no podia elegir.

Me gusta tu valentia de poner en tela de juicio tu opinion sin importar de quien venga, eso es personalidadd.

Todo lo que tu has escrito, sobre coreografia del show, es totalmente aceptable y recomendable, lo que yo expongo es como trabajar  a lo practico a lo instantaneo, dirigido al mago que trabaja solo, sin muchos recursos y que necesita el maximo de tiempo para dirigirse de un lado al otro.

Y ese mago es probable que antes de gastar en un telon, deba comprar algun otro efecto que le de mas brillo a su show.  

Son opciones de vida magica, que hay que elegir, igual que un buen equipo sonoro, microfono inalambrico, luces etc.

----------


## Moñiño

Necesitaba esta seccion del foro de mas maestros como vosotros dos, chicos. Da gusto entrar y leer, opinar, dialogar, razonar.....


Salutres.

----------


## galmer

La cuestión del telón puede ser analizada desde otro punto de vista:   El telón como fondo o elemento de contraste.    

       En mis espectáculos más grandes uso siempre telón, pero no para ocultar algo o para eliminar ángulos malos (para eso necesitaría un telón semicircular y bastante amplio) sino para disponer de un elemento de contraste entre el actor (el mago osea yo) y un fondo que no siempre es estético o elegante.

Ejemplo, cuantas veces nos hemos encontrado con que tenemos que actuar en "cualquier sitio", "ahi mismo te pones"... los fondos que tenemos detrás no son siempre idoneos y desde luego restan potencia al personaje del mago. Teatralmente es mas potente y efectivo si el personaje se recorta sobre un fondo neutro o que ayude a realzar el show.

Por supuesto en actuaciones pequeñas es un engorro llevar telon, estructura, montar, desmontar, etc..  pero a partir de determinado momento es necesario plantearse ese fondo de contraste para que el espectáculo suba en estética.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo casi siempre uso telon de fondo, a parte de las razones de elgancia, para mi es importante la repetitividad del show, todo esta siempre en el mismo sitio. La creación de atmosfera, la gente ve un teatrillo donde no lo hay, el poder usar hilos... y luzes; el tener un sitio para preparar las cosas, el quitar de en medio lo que no necesitas...

Como inconveniente el engorro de montarlo y trasportarlo, el viento...

Pero credeme si esta pensado vale la pena

----------


## mayico

no aportaré nada nuevo pero explico mi experiencia.
cuando actuio para niños... sale mi personaje de payaso, somos dos, hacemos magia, malabares, y comedia, esta última la mas importante del show ya que es lo que es el personaje, un cómico.
bueno pues... me he dado cuenta de que antes, hasta navidad, no utilizabamos fondo, es decir, buscabamos una pared o algo que nos respalde, ¿motivo? pues... si hay gente detrás, ya no porque puedan ver algo en algún juego de magia, sino por no darle la espalda, me resulta incómodo tener gente detrás y no dirigirme a ellos.
desde navidad que estoy usando el fondo que hemos fabricado... la gente ve mas elegancia como ya se ha dicho, el engorro de montar, la gente lo ve como algo preparado y profesional, no quiere decir que si no se monta no lo sea, pero ya predispones al público a ver que hay algo llamativo.
si lo comparo con algo... lo comparo con un helado para niños, le ponen a mickey o cualquier muñeco, lo que van a comer es el helado pero... el embase, es llamativo es lo que llama su atención, cuando montas un fondo, altavoces, micros, música antes de empezar, una persona o un cd te hace la presentación, si hay focos mejor, si no hay... en comuniones por ejemplo puedes prescindir de ellos y en cumpleaños tambien, pero eso, que si... que no dudo ya que yo lo he hecho, ir con mi maletín solamente, y todo sale muy bien y quedan contentos, pero... me he dado cuenta de que valoran distinto y a positivo si el emboltorio es bonito.

no se si se entiende mi postura.

----------

